# Short film - Canon 7D



## DavidRiesenberg (Dec 30, 2011)

Shot this short video recently of the work and process of two good friends of mine in making leather bags. This was my first somewhat serious attempt to shoot video with a DSLR. I made a ton of mistakes but it has been a valuable learning experience.

Hope you enjoy: http://vimeo.com/34378466


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice little video, great work for a first try! I like the close-ups.

Keep it up!


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not pro video guy, but I LOVE IT... 

Send us your future works.

Dylan


----------



## Jedifarce (Dec 31, 2011)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> Shot this short video recently of the work and process of two good friends of mine in making leather bags. This was my first somewhat serious attempt to shoot video with a DSLR. I made a ton of mistakes but it has been a valuable learning experience.
> 
> Hope you enjoy: http://vimeo.com/34378466



I liked it. I'm guessing the 1.2 was on the close ups which one hand in focus and the other blurred? Personally I think it's better to shoot at f/4 to get more of the subjects in focus especially if theres movement. The lower f/stop lens might be too extreme for motion. Stationary shots is perfect for a 1.2, but if there's any motion it feels distracting. As an example, 0:42 - 0:44, somehow I felt like I wished I could've seen his hands in focus making that cut to the end. Just my opinion.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the comments.

The 1.2 was indeed used a lot and I agree that the the DOF is too shallow in a lot of shots.
The lighting was pretty bad and I struggled to find a good combination of ISO and f-stop/DOF.
Oh, and I actually tried to follow the cutter in that shot but not having a follow focus resulted in a pretty shaky shot so in the end I decided to go with the stationary one.


----------



## Harley (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! Nice to see just what can be done with the 7D one a first serious attempt, no less! Very inspiring! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 1, 2012)

nice work: it looks absolutely great!!

I'm not particularly fond of the color grade (too monochromatic, you killed everything but the yellows), but if you told me it was a pro corporate clip, I definitely wouldn't say it's below average



also, maybe you already know about these, but anyway:

head over to www.dvxuser.com for lots of tips and info for shooting video on your DSLR

and for color correction, prolost.com is absolutely the best place to go (everybody should visit this, not just videographers):
http://prolost.com/blog/2011/1/27/color-correcting-food-with-colorista-ii.html
http://prolost.com/memorycolors/
http://prolost.com/blog/2007/10/22/hue-are-you.html
http://prolost.com/ciituts
http://prolost.com/blog/2009/6/23/got-me-a-side-job.html
http://prolost.com/blog/2010/2/24/mojo-tour.html


----------



## Cornershot (Jan 1, 2012)

I like it! You had a nice topic subject to work with so following the process is engaging. Seems like the new skill will fit nicely with your design work.


----------



## SnappyJohn (Jan 4, 2012)

Fantastic engaging work, congratulations!

In my quest to improve my photographic skills I singed up here. They were so useful as I have very basic photographic skills, it provided me with a right platform to improve these skills. 

I hope others can benefit


----------

